# Exploring or to much energy



## Zelda (Jan 14, 2011)

It's me again. The last 2or 3 nights when I hold Popper he don't want that. He pops up,with his face showing and the quills on his back are not sticking up and sometimes makes that little clicking noise, also will ball up, but not tight. He wants to run off of me and run on the bed. The first time he was doing this he went to the bathroom. He gets so wiggly and squirmy sometimes when I carry him too-almost like he's in a panic. He has a wheel, but I don't know if he uses it yet. Could he just have a lot of energy he trying to get out of his system, or is he trying to explore? I do have a playpen I could let him run around in. I don't want to learn that if he gets all wiggly that he's going get put down. Should I let him run around first and then hold him?
One more question. How in the world do you cut them little itty bitty toenails. Is there a trick to it?

Thanks so much,all of you guys are so great. I'd be lost without these forums


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

I am not an expert by any means. My first and only hedgie is only 13wks old but I find if they are that full of energy let them run around a little, usually they'll poop, then they might settle down and sleep. Especially if they are young.
I can't help with the nail trimming. I have had a very hard time with that too. Although the other night I was able to get the longest nails by actually holding her with her nose pointing to my arm and her rear end by my fingers. I was able to get those little back legs poke out between my fingers and use baby nail clippers and clip them quickly. It took a couple nights to get a the long ones. The front ones aren't usually as difficult. My baby, Hazel, HATES her nails trimmed. I tried and tried to touch her feet since I got her but no luck with that. I'm sure someone with more experience will tell you their tricks. I don't think one thing works for all hedgies. One thing I have definately learned on this site is that all hedgies are different. I hope that helped a little.


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 17, 2011)

I find Nanuq is like that when he's in his "hyper" mood.. Which is usually at night when he awakens. Snuggle with him when he's sleeping during the day. If I try to with Nanuq at night, he just wants to run around, following scents.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

How old is your hedgehog and how long have you had him? Are you taking him out while he's awake or do you wake him up to get him out? I could be a mix of both excess energy and the desire to explore. Norman is just over 12 weeks old (with me for 6) and is still a little energetic after he's had a chance to wake up a little bit, but he's pretty curious by nature and likes to wander around from time-to-time. I found that he settled down after he got his wheel and started running his little butt off every night. Do you have a wheel that Popper can burn off his excess energy on? He's fairly laid back now but can still get rather squirmy if he get his mind set on going somewhere while I'm holding him.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

After about 20 minutes of holding Zoey, she would get super squirmy. I would set her down in the playpen & she would always use the bathroom. Discovered that's what she needed to do. (I had been waking her up & getting her out immediately). Now I turn the lights off 1 hour before we get her & that gives her enough time to wake up, use the bathroom, etc. Now cuddle time really is CUDDLE time. 
It could also be that he's just an explorer type, instead of a cuddler.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

And, as usual, Snarf looks like, well is, such a brat next to PJM's angel.

I have to wake Snarf during the day. He sleeps like the dead aaaaaaall day. So I allow him a few hours of peace & quiet after he's done wheeling at 7 or so, then get him up at 11. Because he's so shy I make sure he's awake when I pick him up but to do so there's at least three "SNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARFs" increasing in volume, then he's still not awake, so I pet him. That always wakes him up!

After cuddling for an hour or so, he usually gets squirmy and wants to wander but I have discovered that, since lately I don't cuddle him in his bag as much, his squirming and wandering are to find his hedgie bag. Once I provide this, he's out like a light until I return him home. 

So...if cuddling is your 'goal' with him during this time, you can take Zelda out of her cage using a bag or piece of fleece...let her snuggle in...you can't move or breathe while doing this, BTW.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

When Annabell first came home, she would not sit & cuddle at all. Just wanted to use the bathroom/explore. She has a litterbox on my living room floor she would squirm right away and then run to. Now she will cuddle a bit and then once she starts to squirm, I put her on the floor & she runs right to the litter box.

My thought is, yeah, let them run. As long as they're not hurting you or them, let them explore.


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

silvercat said:


> When Annabell first came home, she would not sit & cuddle at all. Just wanted to use the bathroom/explore. She has a litterbox on my living room floor she would squirm right away and then run to. Now she will cuddle a bit and then once she starts to squirm, I put her on the floor & she runs right to the litter box.
> 
> My thought is, yeah, let them run. As long as they're not hurting you or them, let them explore.


I think that is great advise!!!


----------



## Zelda (Jan 14, 2011)

I just want to thank everybody for the replies and advice. Being a new Hedgehog mom, I'm glad there is a place like this to ask questions. If any of you guys have questions about ferrets, dogs, cats, you can ask me, those 'kids' I know pretty much about.  
And Thank You All Again


----------

